# Bummed - Why do I listen to them?



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Planned on fishing the NJ Angler Tournament Saturday at Island Beach State Park; spent Friday getting stuff together and listening to the marine weather. The forecast seemed to go downhill every hour, ENE gusts to 40kts, 7-11ft seas. 

Sad to say I chickened out . . . 

Of course it was a great day, fishable conditions with tons of fish caught including a large number of Black Drum. 

Well, the truck's still loaded up and I'm going to try to salvage the weekend. After all, I just heard the weather's gonna be nice.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sgt_Slough said:


> Planned on fishing the NJ Angler Tournament Saturday at Island Beach State Park; spent Friday getting stuff together and listening to the marine weather. The forecast seemed to go downhill every hour, ENE gusts to 40kts, 7-11ft seas.
> 
> Sad to say I chickened out . . .
> 
> ...



I hear ya, I did yard work today in th nasty weather that was predicited for us today. Always tomorrow....


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*weathermen*

being a weaterman is the only job where you get paid to predict stuff and you don't ever have to be right.....

Just so you know, when they say "there's a 30% Chance", it means that on the days that had conditions exactly like this, it rained 30% of the time. Not really a 30% chance at all. 

Can they cover their bott or what!

Better luck next time!

Dave


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Well, today today turned into one of those days when you just say, "well it was nice to get out of the house for a while."

Nuff said.


----------



## the mover (Jan 16, 2004)

well sarge , i fished the tourn. this sat . got there at 5 30 waited in line for half hr just to get a shirt and a cold cup of joe . went to end of the paved road , made a right . sat there till 3 oclock with out a bite. buddy caught a short. where was t5hat 27lbr caught ? just have to try again next week


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Don't feel bad--I did the exact same thing, except a couple of hundred miles south.

First thing out of my buddy's mouth when he called me from the beach where he was killing them was, "Oh, you f***** up this time..." 

It happens.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Let me guess...sounds
like HAT80


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hey Flea, the worst is when I'm at work during the week and I get a picture message from one of my so called buddies, holding a nice fish just rubbing it in . . . 

Mover, I think that 27 came from the pocket.


----------

